
Amazon Patents Wristband to Track Hand Movements of Warehouse Employees - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/amazon-patents-wristband-to-track-hand-movements-of-war-1822590549
======
ogdoad
Stepping up to crowd-sourcing movement data and constructing robotic/AI
replacements? The AI scare is becoming wider and wider, and this time because
of what corporations actually do (rather than mere pandering to the sci-fi
crowd).

